# Angelo's potty pad problem



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Potty pad training is getting much better around here, both of them go right to the potty pad now when they have to go potty or poo :aktion033: There is one problem though, isn't that usually the way it is lol, Angelo goes right to the potty pad but instead of hitting the pad he just misses or hits the edge so it runs on the floor. I started with 2 potty pads and I thought maybe if I add one more pad he wouldn't miss, he still does though. I have them in their own little space it's about 4 feet by 4 feet, the floor is tile so it's not hard to clean up. I was just wondering if anyone thinks I should keep adding pads till the floor is totally covered, does he miss on accident, should I keep picking him up and putting him on the pad, ehh I just don't know what to do, he tries so hard when he's out in the living room he runs so fast back to the pad so he can go potty, it's so cute :wub: . It doesn't happen every time, I'd say maybe one out of 3 times and he never misses when he has to poo. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I had a friend make me a box out of wood that fits the pee pee pads perfectly. The sides are around 4 or 5 inches high - that way I'm sure all four legs are inside.....it works great! I stained the box and it looks pretty...  Actually, I have one upstairs and one downstairs. 

But now I'm facing a new dilemma - Arch (who usually goes outside) has decided to use the pads again to pee. .....he lifts his leg. :w00t: . Now I'm taping pads to the walls next to the box!!!!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

The box sounds like a good idea, thanks!! Do all boys eventually lift their leg or could I get lucky and angelo will always be a squater


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Some boys lift, some don't. You can take a 2 liter soda bottle and tape a pad around it and put it in the middle of the pad for lifters.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I was gonna say I know the answer but you have already discovered it.....a potty box. When Sassy was pad training I had a box at her "main" potty place but I put a pad on the floor under the stairs. She would sometimes potty right on the edge of the pad and the floor. I watched her one day and I discovered why. Her front feet were on the pad but her back ones were not. She thought she was on the pad. So I immediately bought another potty box and put the pad inside. Problem solved. I love the potty boxes, it really defines their potty area. And when you travel you don't have to worry about the fluffs having accidents on the floor. They go inside the box.


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

> I was gonna say I know the answer but you have already discovered it.....a potty box. When Sassy was pad training I had a box at her "main" potty place but I put a pad on the floor under the stairs. She would sometimes potty right on the edge of the pad and the floor. I watched her one day and I discovered why. Her front feet were on the pad but her back ones were not. She thought she was on the pad. So I immediately bought another potty box and put the pad inside. Problem solved. I love the potty boxes, it really defines their potty area. And when you travel you don't have to worry about the fluffs having accidents on the floor. They go inside the box.[/B]


That's a great idea, Carly sometimes goes off the edges, and when she poops, she walks around so much that she does get it in a few spots, and usually one or two of them are on the floor. Mary at NCMR (the maltese rescue) recommended the doggie litter box with a human incontinence pad in it (as they are apparently cheaper) but told me that Carly was still a little young to expect her to use a box. Has that been your experience or is it ok for the yound ones?


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

> I was gonna say I know the answer but you have already discovered it.....a potty box. When Sassy was pad training I had a box at her "main" potty place but I put a pad on the floor under the stairs. She would sometimes potty right on the edge of the pad and the floor. I watched her one day and I discovered why. Her front feet were on the pad but her back ones were not. She thought she was on the pad. So I immediately bought another potty box and put the pad inside. Problem solved. I love the potty boxes, it really defines their potty area. And when you travel you don't have to worry about the fluffs having accidents on the floor. They go inside the box.[/B]


Is there a certain place where I can buy a potty box or is it something that I would have to have my husband make? This is all new to me, I have never heard of a potty box.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

mass uses a pad inside a litter box and lifts on the sides.

i'll add a pic, unfortunately, before i got my camera to take a pic after i cleaned it, he felt the need to use it...lol

[attachment=35454icture_13893.jpg]


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

> mass uses a pad inside a litter box and lifts on the sides.
> 
> i'll add a pic, unfortunately, before i got my camera to take a pic after i cleaned it, he felt the need to use it...lol
> 
> [attachment=35454icture_13893.jpg][/B]


Thanks so much for the pic, now I know exactly what to get!! Im actually glad he used it before you took the pic, that way I could see that if angelo decides to start lifting his leg instead of his usual squat position it still catches the potty!! Thanks again


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i should add, that it's a cat litter box, and i trimmed down the front side (see how there are 3 rims and one area for him to enter? i cut that down with a utility knife. it was really easy to do. i've used that same litter box for 4 years now. lol


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Carrie-Do you have two litter boxes set up like this...one for Mass and one for Mini? Tango has just started standing at the edge of the pad thinking he is on it and he is not!  My poor carpet.....I need to come up with something to stop it.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I tried putting Lilly's pee pads in a box to prevent this problem but she didn't like going in there to poop so she would just poop on the floor next to the box. I gave up and just put the pee pad on tile. I would say she only pees on the edge 1-2/week so its not a huge deal. I hope that your puppy takes to the box easily!


----------

